# BAIT SHOP INFO



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Got a few questions, maybe some of you other sportman out there can help me, ive just completed high school.......yay....... and my current employer is selling his business to buy another business, anyways its a bar and lounge with a antique shop on ground and a bait shop, a smaller size one but its a bait shop and I have been sorta asked by him if I wanted to run it, decorate any way I want, Give it my own name. I was wondering where can I go about buying tanks/aerorators or any other bait shop related appliances? Any tips or advice about running one, right now it runs seasonal so i would like to run it year round, its in Wi so that way ice fisherman can get minnows there. So Basically im looking for any information on the whole whole subject, any info is greatly appreciated!
Adam


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

All you should need is a big old water tank with 3 or 4 aerators in it. Change the water once or twice a week and drop a little chlorine killer in it and it should be just fine.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Please refrain from posting the SAME TOPIC in every forum too.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry about that, i just know some people stick to fishing for certain species and that species only, thats why I did that.......
Adam


----------

